# Who Uses Mortgage Forces



## sidemount (9 May 2016)

So my mortgage is coming up for renewal and I'm looking through all the banks interest rates. I've seen that Mortgage Forces is a sponsor on this page and their rates seem much better than the banks.

I'm just curious if there is anyone on the board that uses them and how their service is. I'm with PC Financial currently and while their interest rate was good, it was an absolute pain to deal with them when I was posted.

Thanks!


----------



## Sig_Des (13 May 2016)

PM Sent


----------

